# Carved door with the image of an angel



## Sponkers (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi carvers,
it carved doors recently, interested in the opinions of people who are engaged in woodcarving, what would you have added to this product?

 

Some people think that is very simple, so as not to repeat the mistakes, I want to know the opinion of those who deal in woodcarving? what is missing?

Other works of wood carving can be seen here http://www.rezbapoderevu.com.ua/

Please tell me your opinion of what you think of this work !!! Thanks !!!


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't think I would add to it. I think it needs a simpler design around the outside parameter of the casing. To me it takes attention away from the angel in the center.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Underlighting and a speaker system wired to a motion sensor, so that whenever someone walks by it lights up and starts playing that cliched angelic choir music. 

Really dude, just holy crap. Thats amazing


----------



## Logan09 (Mar 1, 2014)

Wow, that's amazing! And some great work on the link provided. The only thing I would say is that a different door should have been used. Is this all done on a CNC machine or is some hand carved?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*the two angels are not the same....*

Look at the band around the waist, the right side wing, the left arm is different, etc. they are not the same. So why are they different? What's the point of this thread, since we can't compare them both, although they are very similar?

The frame is so detailed it detracts from the main subject, the angel. JMO.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I believe we have been spamed.


----------

